
New AI tools help writers be more clear, concise and inclusive - rbanffy
https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/microsoft-365-ai-tools/?_lrsc=374045a0-d65b-45da-a9dc-5a17eaed57a7
======
_0ffh
Wow great! Now s/w will not only be able to fuck up my spelling, but also my
meaning!

